# Horizontal scrollen in Iframe möglich?



## artdesigners (4. November 2003)

Hallo,

habe eine Seite in der ich einen Iframe eingefügt habe. Jetzt möchte ich gerne diesen Frame von rechts nach links und anders herum scrollen lassen (mit 2 kleinen Pfeilen). Das ganze natürlich mit Mouseover, also Mauszeiger auf linken Pfeil -->scroll nach links; Pfeil auf rechten Pfeil --> scroll nach rechts.
Ich habe hier ein Beispiel für vertikales scrollen, müsste aber doch auch horizontal gehen?
Vertikales Scrollen 

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Vielleicht hat schon jemand so was realisiert.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. November 2003)

Jo,wenn du nen <iframe> hast,deht dach sogar unkomplizierter,weil man das "echt"scrollen kann 

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
speed=2;
var dir;
x=false;
function rolle(e,d)
{
if(d){if(e<0){dir=false;return;}dir=new Array(0,0);dir[e]=d*speed;	}
if(e&&e<0){dir=false;}
if(!dir){return;}
window.scroller.scrollBy(dir[0],dir[1]);
setTimeout("rolle()",10);
}
//-->
</script>
```
deinem <iframe> musst du den Namen "scroller" verpassen. Über die Variable "speed"...kannst du das Scrolltempo anpassen,indem du den Wert änderst.
aufgerufen wirds so:
[
	
	
	



```
<img src="up.gif"onmouseover="rolle(1,-1)"onmouseout="rolle(-1)"onmousedown="rolle(1,-2)"onmouseup="rolle(1,-1)">
<img src="down.gif"onmouseover="rolle(1,1)"onmouseout="rolle(-1)"onmousedown="rolle(1,2)"onmouseup="rolle(1,1)">
<img src="left.gif"onmouseover="rolle(0,-1)"onmouseout="rolle(-1)"onmousedown="rolle(0,-2)"onmouseup="rolle(0,-1)">
<img src="right.gif"onmouseover="rolle(0,1)"onmouseout="rolle(-1)"onmousedown="rolle(0,2)"onmouseup="rolle(0,1)">
```
Die Sache scrollt beim mouseover in die entprechende Richtung,beim mousedown verdoppelt sich das Tempo.


----------

